# disappointed in Veritas



## helluvawreck

If I were you I would send it back. I believe Veritas would take it back. They seem to be good people.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## JADobson

+1 Charles.

I brought a roughing gouge back to LV that I'd had for well over a year that had snapped in half. They took one look at it, said it shouldn't do that and sent me home with a brand new one. Let them know your problem and I'm sure they'll take care of you. Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Fish22

I would give them the opportunity to make the issue right, instead of coming here first to complain about it. Anytime I have had a issue with LV/Veritas, a simple phone call gets it resolved.


----------



## libraryman

I should have written that we returned the spokeshave to Highland Woodworking where it was purchased. They have a 60 day return for any reason policy. I'm sure if I had need to return it to LV/Veritas they would have done the same.


----------



## Dedvw

> I would give them the opportunity to make the issue right, instead of coming here first to complain about it. Anytime I have had a issue with LV/Veritas, a simple phone call gets it resolved.
> 
> - Fish22


I would call this more of an observation than a complaint. I worked in a shop where four other people (including myself) had this spokeshave. Not a single one of the group really liked it for the same reasons that Libraryman pointed out. One of the guys ended up returning it without any problems. I kinda wished I had, but it was the only spokeshave in my tool box and I needed it regularly.

One other part that I don't like is how you adjust the toe piece. The two screws make it difficult to make parallel to the blade because they shift the toe piece as you tighten them. They are also difficult to make very fine adjustments with.

I bought this in 2007 and I'm kinda surprised they have not improved the design of this plane.


----------



## SCOTSMAN

I think the guy was just pointing a flaw in their design and telling everyone here about it.And good for him If it broke then I could perhaps see your point but in this case it was badly made or designed.Of course veritas could always post here and explain why they so designed it faults and all.The man has an absolute right to point out any flaws in design which are not one off's but inherent withing that particular tool made by them at Veritas and sold to us at great cost THEY AINT CHEAP TOOLS after all .He never once said anything negative about their handling of the case. Alistair


----------



## Lsmart

As a note to all those using this shave I bought the low angle shave kit where you make your own handle and I really like the shave… great skill builder too.


----------



## Dedvw

Yea Lumberpunk, it might be worth making my own spokeshave. What kit did you end up getting?


----------



## SPHinTampa

I have had the same experience as others that have posted - the spokeshave is a poor design and the blade slips too easily.

As others have noted, Lee Valley's customer service is fantastic and will take it back so you can buy one their many tools that do work well.


----------



## Dedvw

I agree Shawn, Veritas should get rid of this tool. It is a scar in their lineup.


----------



## Dusty56

What made you rate it at 2 stars if it continually fell apart ?


----------



## libraryman

As I said - the shave worked perfectly in soft wood - If I had only used it for pine or other soft woods it would be a nice little shave and I would probably have given it a higher score- however I needed it for very hardwood which it failed. I really hated rating this tool as I have many Veritas tools which have always been a great value and worked hard and well. I have been looking at their higher priced flat spokeshave which has a substantially stronger blade adjustment and may get it.


----------



## bowedcurly

I have one and it works great I love it cuts flawless, works great in any wood, I can't lie I hated the dam thing at first, until I put some muscle behind it a pair of rubber jawed channel locks I snugged it just a bit and it works like a charm


----------

